# Cant bring myself to do 'the dirty deed' - final Chapter



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

For those kind people who sympathasized with me over my previous two post, I felt you might like to know the final chapter. This morning I made the decision to say goodbye to my loyal friend and companion of the last sixteen years. I felt the time was right. Yesterday I got as far as picking up the phone, but bottled out. Today I dialled the vet once and then put the receiver down, but then gathering courage I called again and he was able to come within the hour. It was a very hard decision and it was some comfort when the vet agreed it was the right one, although it didn't make it any better. I had hoped it would be natural causes, but the vet said this seldom happens. Our other little dog is not quite sure what to make of it all. She has never been without a 'friend'

ps I 'posted' the wrong one just now


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Always remember the good times though. I know what you are going through, I cried over the cat when it died even though I kept thinking its only a cat, the little Bu&%$rs get to you

Bubblehead


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow bridge*

Hello

It goes without saying, I am thinking of you, and am heart broken too.

Russell


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We were absolutely gutted when our cat died on a trip away in the MH 18 months ago(she travelled everywhere with us)...we still miss her even now  . But it does get easier with time.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I know how you feel.

We had a Jack Russell with the sweetest temper, very quiet, followed me everywhere. We had to put her to sleep after having her company for sixteen years, she had developed arthritis and a heart problem. For weeks after she went I would walk out of the room and keep the door open to let her follow, when walking in the front door I would set myself for her dashing up to me.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Sad deed*

I know the terrible feeling of to go through the same. I feel for you.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Our pets*

I can only send heartfelt thoughts on your loss and know the heartbreak, but just keep thinking of the good times and the love given and taken. We have all got such good memories of those of our pets who have gone to rest.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Final Chapter*

I know what you're going through - I've had to do it twice. last time was three years ago with my old search dog Spin. Felt really awful, even though you know that it's the time.

However, the new little dog, Ginny, has proved herself a capable and loving replacement, so the middle dog, Mist, hasn't been alone for very long.

Lots of sympathy,

Smick


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I too am truly sorry its a very hard decision to make, I know as I have had to make it on three occasion. However you must console yourself with the fact that you gave your pet a long and happy life. That is how I have dealt with the loss of both our wonderful dogs the last of which dropped dead while Mary a I were away. 
So please accept our sincere sympathy's Colin & Mary


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We are so sorry for your loss, are sympathies are with you.
Endings of any kind are rarely easy, but your dear friend is now at peace and out of pain and it was done with dignity and love. 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle.
We sympathise with your pain.
We were faced with the awful decision in france over a year ago, the vet was most kind & compasionate and we knew sadly that it had to be.
Thinking of you in your time of great sadness
Catherine


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

I also offer my sympathies, we had two English setters, when one of them died suddenly (heart attack) the other dog would not jump into the back of the car, as it was not her turn and always jumped in after the other one! 

A few years later we also had to make the same decision to have the other one put to sleep due to a tumor, we also put off the decision for some time, but eventually realised it was the right thing to do. 

We said we would not have another dog, but you can see by my avatar, we gave in and now we have Monty, a border terrier, life just isn't the same without a dog! 

Terrier


----------

